# Bags, Cars, Trucks, Boxes



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey guys,

I am wondering how many racers, bashers, hobbiest would be interested in carry bags. My plan is to initially make car bags, and eventually make different types and sizes. 

I intend for them to have a shoulder strap as well as a handle, zipper, interior pockets for glow igniters and other tools. These bags will be heavy duty and soon to be customizable, *** long as the color desired is black. Other colors the fabric is not as sturdy. 

I plan to start production next month. The bags will be similar to Dialed Inc. bags but, with a little more versatility. I want you to be able to have the ability to throw this bag over your shoulder with car in tow. With all tools at your side that would be needed heading to the track for a qualifier. 

Just trying to get a heads up of who would be interested. 

Thanks,
K.sto


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Just like Henry Ford, any color you want as long as it is black. Lol


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

darrenwilliams said:


> Just like Henry Ford, any color you want as long as it is black. Lol


Black,Blacker or Blackest........


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Well, for now just black. Maybe later on I can incorporate more in to personalize each bag, hauler, or case. I think I may be able to keep the pricing the same as dialed but add more pockets, and carrying options. 

The fabric I am looking at for durability is only offered in Black. I could get other colors at the cost of puncture and water resistance. The piping/seams I will be able to change. Embroidery will be added later.

Bags for stater boxes, tools, radios, cars, helis, planes, work.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I am not complaining about the black. One color lets you have much less money tied up in inventory of multiple colors that will just sit around. Sounds good and can't wait to see one.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks, I am hoping to get some together by the end of next month. Work out all the kinks/errors out on the first runs.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Good Luck!

I'll stick with my trunk


----------



## christmas racing (Sep 1, 2010)

I Have to much stuff like parts and parts and more parts then tools my truck stand tires. My big box with 3 trucks ,iron ,tires and bodys takes 2 men to pick up and put in the back of my truck . Then my chargers batts.and radios. Are you going to make a big roller case ? That might fit my needs .How much would it cost if you do make a case like that.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

A roller case I would have to figure how to piece that one together and most likely would fit it to your needs. Let me get the smaller bags in order and then I can get a better handle on what the next steps would be. 

I am thinking ahead to where you are but, need to get a foundation on materials and assembly first. I am surely taking your comment into consideration though. Thanks!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm interested in a roller bag as well..........


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Cool, cool. I will be researching I should be able to think of a viable structure.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

I would love one like the Dialed car bags. Also like those tire cans/bags. Cant wait for the prototype!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I should be able to get a working prototype out for next month. Still trying to get everything down sewing wise from the designs I am thinking of. I want mine to be more than just a simple car bag. I am thinking of a bag that is also pit useful. 

Carry your car to pit lane can be a lot easier for one person. Freeing up hands for that useful adult beverage.


But, once I get my sewing skills down for what I want to do, I hope to make them customizable with embroidery not too far off in the future.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Do you have a sewing machine that does lettering? They were pretty steep priced last time I looked at them. If you don't have any sweing machine that will do heavy nylon, I would recomend a surger instead of a sewing machine. Much easier to use and capps the edge of the fabric to keep it from unraveling. Won't do lettering though.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

http://www.hard-racing.com/production.jsp?hardname=APPAREL,%20BAG&id=H8911&pageNum=1

This is the old Team Magic accessory line. I've always liked this bag........might be an idea


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I noticed the serger will be the way I will eventually go. I may acquire a economoical one next month. However, I still need the sewing machine for the zippers, pockect and the top stitching. 

Personalized embroidery will be after I get a few sales in line...lol or request to have them on other mfgs bags, shirts, or gear.

CV thanks on that one. I can do that one out the block. It seems like a basic duffle bag geared for racers. I know I can work that one up pretty soon. Once I get my skills satisfactory. I will be working on that this month. Once I get a serger I will be able to get a usable prototype in the works. I like the way the serger seams are more stable. 

Right now with only a sewing machine I will have to double seam them, with a zig zag stitch then come back with a striaght stitch. Material I am planning will be 600 denier or better, foam padding and possible some reinfoced bottom. Not sure which material to strength the bottom with yet though. I am thinking a plastic sheet or plexi-glass.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Update:

I recently picked up a serger and now along with my sewing machine I believe I can make some sturdy seams. I think I will add a little color to the bags upon request. I think I will be able to do any duffel/cargo, or messenger style bag to your size required. 

The colors are slightly limited, Black will have the most durable fabric, which I may put on the lower haves of all bags. The bags I intend to have a foam lining, sandwiched between the other nylon and inner mesh/lighter fabric. Outer pockets/straps to liking and inner as well. Basic shoulder strap and handle, outer latches and additional strapping for depends on what you want to carry.

Embroidery will come later depending on volume. Outer fabric will be 1050 Denier, webbing/straps poly pro nylon, foamed walls, and if I need to order boxes I will get treated cardboard, or mil-spec boxes.

Ideas and request are greatly appreciated. 

May go into bowling type shirts fro race teams when sewing skills get up to par.


----------



## itsnathan (Apr 1, 2010)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> http://www.hard-racing.com/production.jsp?hardname=APPAREL, BAG&id=H8911&pageNum=1
> 
> This is the old Team Magic accessory line. I've always liked this bag........might be an idea


I like bags like these but I dont like the cardboard.. It eventually wears out, I think you should use a plastic case instead for your new bags.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Plastic would be optional, I know what you're saying about longevity. The mil-spec boxes I would try and use are water resistant and would last a lot longer than typical single wall CB.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Update,

It's looking like I will be ordering raw materials this week and will be making some prototypes in the near future. 

Bag material will consist of a 1050 denier nylon coated and a 1000 denier nylon. Walls will have a 1/4" foam liner and an outter pocket.

Initial colors available will be black/red, black/fl orange. If a custom bag is wanted let me know what you are thinking of, and I can make it happen.

First bags assembled will be an post/pre-race car bag w/ inner and outter pocket.

Next will be a car bag tote, with however many pockets needed and boxes upon request. Stater box totes, pit caddies, heli-bags, drag, touring, MT's, tool, Let me know what you're thinking of and I can try and design one for you.


Embroidery will be available in the future.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Karl, a friend of my wife's showed me this diaper bag she got for her new baby and it had all kinds of great pockets on it and it was really good construction (looked hand-made) and I thought to myself, "Man, if this was a different color fabric, it would be a GREAT car bag!". Then, she told me that they were $180 and that you can't even get them on ebay cheap!

As a side offering to RC products, there is a market for these...........just a thought. Seems like with some different color fabric and some thought, your bags might could be multi-purpose, and sell to some people that you wouldn't have otherwise thought about.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Ju-Ju-Prepa...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item870b1ac17e


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

humm, the black one looks doable. The photo of the pink one open spread eagle is sorta funny. Are you ordering one of these R/C purses?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

It's not a purse! It's an RC "man bag". Ha ha ha.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

no, of course I didn't mean those exact bags! Something that obviously could fit a buggy or truck. 

Leave it to you guys!

Karl........you get my point. Just thought it would be something of interest to you.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

CV wants his in pink.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

How about something like this!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Top-Baby-Carrie...?pt=AU_Carriers_Backpacks&hash=item3cb1576a4d

Big enough for a truggy yet leaves your hands free for your beer and ham sandwich!! :brew:


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

My first run will be bags similar to the Dialrc bags but more useful and sturdier. Second run will be the duffle bag typle, like the Hard racing bags. I think i the diaper bag, type will be sort of like a starter box/pit/tool bag. I can work something up with that.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Karl, what I was trying to say is that you might consider using a more "childish" fabric and you could market what you're making as a custom diaper bag.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Karl, what I was trying to say is that you might consider using a more "childish" fabric and you could market what you're making as a custom diaper bag.


He may be onto something Karl. What we pay for RC stuff pales in comparison to what people are willing to pay for baby-related stuff LOL. My daughter has a Vera Bradley (I think?) diaper bag that my wife got her before Ryleigh was born.  That was me when I saw the cost!


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

LOL, "K-Sto's Diaper Bags"

Use them as diaper bags for babies, 2 years later dads can use them as a pit bags for r/c!! Innovative...


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

Karl - any chance you can replace the 2 vertical zippers on my Trinity T8 rolling bag?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Possibly, let me get some bags under my belt and I probably could repair all the way to reconstruct.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Alright, showed my prototype to the guys at the Harc Race and got some very valuable ideas. Thanks alot.


My SC bag structure is pretty set. 

It will have pockets for a charger and batteries, same for an elec. 8th scale. Pockets will have hook and loop to close them. Also, the bags will come with foam supports to help retain the shape. Fabric is lugage grade, nylon. 

Duffle bag style carriers will soon be available. It will have a detachable compartment for radio and the main compartment will be for the car. The radio and car sections will be supported by boxes. Most likely corrugated plastics.


I started on a buggy bag last night, cutting out the fabric. I will post pics of the prototype and soon to be buggy bag also. 


Thanks, for all the positive comments guys, much appreciated.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

*Prototype Pics*

Ok here is a pic of the prototypes for the SC. Right now the changes will include pockets for batteries and charger, relocation of the shoulder strap. This one is a little rough around the edges but, I should have another ready to post by the end of the week for my buggy and it should be production worthy.


----------



## itsnathan (Apr 1, 2010)

kstoracing said:


> Ok here is a pic of the prototypes for the SC. Right now the changes will include pockets for batteries and charger, relocation of the shoulder strap. This one is a little rough around the edges but, I should have another ready to post by the end of the week for my buggy and it should be production worthy.


 Great bags, probably going to be one of the best rc totes because of that ballistic material lol, hey karl, are you going to be making anything for tools and tires and things that no one makes bags for?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks, Nathan

Tires next. I use the large freezer bags to store sets. What I will do is make a bag that hold them upright. I will throw in a box of the freezer bags though. Ziploc are nice for the buggy and SC tires. Truggy tires are a little big for them so I am still looking for some that could hold them.


The tire bag will be easier to fabricate. I guess I can fab up one of those before I go to the duffle bag.


----------



## itsnathan (Apr 1, 2010)

You're welcome, Sounds like a plan to me! I can't wait to see them finished!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Ok, had the buggy bag finished and put foam boards in it to give it a structure. I will use it this weekend. I've decided to use zipper stops, and will use the .25" foam in the front, rear and sides of the bag. 

I will work on the duffle style car bag next.

Bags, will have the plastic clips for removable shoulder straps, zipper stops, and pockets upon request with velcro closures.

Tire bags, duffle, tool, let me know what you're interested in.


----------

